# 238 acres with 70 acres water rights in New Mexico



## greenbean (Oct 8, 2005)

See video at https://youtu.be/KsuSupBxW4k

Price down to $150,000. Owner Financed. No interest! 238 acres with 70 acres of water rights! near Deming.
I own the land, so we can deal! Make me an offer I am extremely flexible.

sorry I keep re-posting, but apparently we cannot delete posts, and I keep lowering the price.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Video is private


----------



## cmclark (Apr 16, 2016)

the video is private! Would love to see what it looks like


----------

